# 3/4/08 - Poaching Will Lead To Stiffer Penalties



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Legislation raising the restitution value of wildlife taken illegally took effect today, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

More...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...look at those restitution rates. I had no idea they were that low to begin with!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i cant believe they never had stiffer restituion rates before now, they should have


----------

